# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Waymo Via, trucking division, Waymo LLC, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Waymo LLC

Parent company - Alphabet

waymo.com/waymo-via

----------


## Airicist

"Same driver, different vehicle: Bringing Waymo self-driving technology to trucks"

by Waymo Team
March 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo’s self-driving trucks will start delivering freight in Atlanta"
The Google spinoff has its chips cashed in

by Andrew J. Hawkins
March 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo CEO Reveals Plans for Self-Driving Trucks, a Bold Promise Uber Failed to Achieve"

by Sissi Cao
September 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Meet Waymo's self-driving semi truck

Oct 2, 2019




> You’ve probably heard of Waymo, the Google self-driving car spinoff. You probably associate it with Chrysler Pacificas with white blobs mounted on the roof, but Waymo’s got another big, honking trick up its sleeve. Since 2017, Waymo has been quietly developing a self-driving semi truck using the same sensors and technology as it uses for the self-driving vans.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Inside Waymo’s autonomous trucks and A.I. systems"

by Jonathan Vanian
October 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Waymo and C.H. Robinson: moving goods safely

Oct 3, 2022




> In one of our first pilots for C.H. Robinson customers, we autonomously moved 1M+ pounds of freight for Constellation Brands from Dallas to Houston. Pilots like these will shape the future development of the Waymo Driver and expansion of our Waymo Via trucking solution.

----------


## Airicist2

Building Autonomous Trucking | Waymo’s Data-Driven Journey | Boris Sofman | TransformX 2022

Oct 25, 2022




> Autonomous trucking is a high-stakes industry. Truck crashes cost $30 billion annually, the U.S. has a shortage of 80,000 truck drivers, and approximately one-third of trucks drive so-called empty miles, or the mileage that accrues while driving an empty container or trailer and not earning revenue. Building a more capable driver is essential to safer roads and is one of today's most complex technical challenges.
> 
> Waymo Via's head of trucking, Boris Sofman, will share his insights about how the Waymo Via team is building a better autonomous truck driver, which includes maintaining a single-driver platform across passenger vehicles and commercial trucks. Sofman will also discuss how his company leverages synthetic data to improve the driver in rare scenarios, including different weather situations, construction scenes, and sensor degradation. He will also cover his team’s use of advanced sensor suites, data collection, and labeling techniques, including using multiple vehicles for better ground truth.
> 
> Prior to Waymo, Boris was the Co-Founder and CEO of Anki, where he and his team developed various AI-based entertainment products and shipped over 3.5 million robots and devices around the world. In other positions, he also worked on off-road autonomous vehicles and ways to leverage machine learning approaches to improve navigational capabilities in real time.

----------

